# Stereo - Sting - AMS PRO - AMS 125



## sirjohn (24. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Da ich ja neu hier bin nehme ich natürlich jegliche Kritik an meinem Beitrag dankend an  

Selber fahre ich im Moment ein Cube Stereo (2006). Nach meinem Geschmack ist mir das Bike etwas zu sehr Enduro-AllMountain orientiert und deshalb werde ich es die Tage zurück zum Händler bringen um es gegen ein anderes Model zu tauschen.

Jetzt steh ich jedoch vor der Auswahl welches dann wohl mehr meinen Vorlieben entspricht.  
Selbst fahre ich meistens eher Genießer-Touren mit längen von 50-100km, ab und an auch mal nen netten Trail und nur wenig Downhill. Alpencross hab ich und werd ich auch wieder machen!

Nun wollt ich wissen wo die unterschiede zwischen Stereo und AMS 125 und zwischen Sting und AMS PRO sind. 
Zwischen Stereo und Sting ist es ja klar - auch zwischen AMS PRO und 125!
Hat jemand vielleicht Erfahrungsberichte oder kann mir hierzu weiterhelfen?

ps. die verschiedenen Hinterbausysteme sowie Test der einschlägigen Zeitschirften sind mir bekannt


----------



## sirjohn (24. Februar 2008)

Möchte meine Meinung zum Stereo nochmals verfeinern. Zum einen hat ja der 2006er Fox R23 Dämpfer noch keinen "beinahe" lockout! 
Desweiteren ist mir die Sitzposition zu weit über dem Hinterrad und um so größer (1,88m) man selber ist um so höher man den Sattel stellt um so weiter ist man auch noch hinten!

Nun interessiert es mich (wie oben schon erwähnt) ob jemand einen Vergleich zwischen dem Stereo und dem AMS 125 hat oder mir jemand sagen kann ob mit meinem 1,88m und 85kg das AMS Pro zu "filigran" ist? Reicht bei dem AMS  Pro der Federweg von 100mm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (25. Februar 2008)

JohannesLo schrieb:


> Desweiteren ist mir die Sitzposition zu weit über dem Hinterrad und um so größer (1,88m) man selber ist um so höher man den Sattel stellt um so weiter ist man auch noch hinten!


ja? und? du sagst leider nicht welche rahmengroesse du faehrst. ich bin 1cm kleiner als du
und mein 20" sterreo klettert besser als mein hardtail. da gibt's genau gar nix dran auszusetzten.
den federweg hab ich die ersten 3 monate auch nicht ausgenuetzt. langsam frag ich mich 
allerdings ob das fritzz nicht die bessere wahl gewesen waere....

just my 0.02$.


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (25. Februar 2008)

ich fahre seit ende dez ein sting 08. für das was ich fahre (touren mit groben gelände) reicht es aus. das neue sting hat 115mm hinten. fahre vorne ne reba mit 85 - 115mm. benötige den lockout am rp23 so gut wie nie, da ich mit 13bar im dämpfer fahre, sodaß er eh sehr hart abgestimmt ist.


----------



## sirjohn (25. Februar 2008)

fatz schrieb:


> ja? und? du sagst leider nicht welche rahmengroesse du faehrst. ich bin 1cm kleiner als du
> und mein 20" sterreo klettert besser als mein hardtail. da gibt's genau gar nix dran auszusetzten.
> den federweg hab ich die ersten 3 monate auch nicht ausgenuetzt. langsam frag ich mich
> allerdings ob das fritzz nicht die bessere wahl gewesen waere....
> ...



20" fahr ich!  

welches Modelljahr? Ich hab noch den "alten" Fox R23 Dämpfer und der wippt mir zu sehr beim starken Antritt oder Bergauf! 
Das ist auch der Grund warum ich jetzt über 10 Ecken auf nen Biketausch gekommen bin. Als erstes wollte ich nur nen Fox RP23 - da dieser allein schon ne menge Asche kostet und mein Händler meinte dann tauschen wir den ganzen Rahmen oder gleich ein neues .... bla bla bla bin ich ins krübeln über ein AMS PRO oder AMS 125 gekommen.

Selber fährt ein Freund von mir das Sting Mod.07 mit Fox RP23. Hier funzt der Dämpfer eins A! Fast null wippen! Aber auf dem  Sting hock ich wiederum ein wenig zuuuu gestreckt drauf (gleiche Rahmengröße) ->> deshalb AMS PRO oder AMS 125

ps. ne freundin fährt das AMS CC und das hat nen geilen vortrieb


----------



## fatz (25. Februar 2008)

JohannesLo schrieb:


> welches Modelljahr?


06


> Ich hab noch den "alten" Fox R23 Dämpfer und der wippt mir zu sehr beim starken Antritt oder Bergauf!


ich hab noch den rp3. der wippt auch mal kurz, wenn ich gescheit reinsteig, aber im
normalfall isser ruhig. ich fahr allerdings relativ viel druck, weil ich sonst immer
durchhocke.


> ps. ne freundin fährt das AMS CC und das hat nen geilen vortrieb


im zweifel musst du selber wissen, was am besten zu dir passt. ich wohn direkt am 
alpenrand und fahr zugegebenermassen sachen, die ottonormalbiker nicht mehr fahren. wenn
du keinen trail auslaesst, ist das stereo eine coole maschine. zum forstwegschrubben ist
es overkill

gruss,
franz


----------



## sirjohn (25. Februar 2008)

fatz schrieb:


> 06
> 
> ... ich wohn direkt am
> alpenrand und fahr zugegebenermassen sachen, die ottonormalbiker nicht mehr fahren. wenn
> ...



thanx franz - kann dir nur zustimmten - das stereo ist auf single trails daheim und hier auch ein tolles spitzengerät  wo ich aber sagen muss ich schrubbe 70% Forstwege dahin 20% singletrails und 10% DH

folge dessen hätte es mich interessiert wie hier der vergleich zwischen dem Stereo und dem AMS 125 ist UND ob das AMS Pro mit der Fox Gabel zu sehr CC & Race ist?
Hier findet man noch keine so recht aktuellen Test noch hilf die Beschreibung von cube wirklich weiter.
Ist das 125ger nur ne günstige Variante vom stereo?


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (25. Februar 2008)

du kannst die beiden bikes gar nicht miteinander vergleichen. das sind 2 völlig verschieden Geometrien.
wenn du sagst auf dem sting sitzt du zu gestreckt, dann sitzt du auf nem ams erst recht gestreckt. wie gesagt ich fahre nen sting sitze nicht gestreckt. habe nen 100 vorbau und nen gekröpften lenker. den sattel habe ich relativ weit hinten.


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. Februar 2008)

fatz schrieb:


> den federweg hab ich die ersten 3 monate auch nicht ausgenuetzt. langsam frag ich mich
> allerdings ob das fritzz nicht die bessere wahl gewesen waere....
> 
> just my 0.02$.



hallo fatz, was les ich denn jetzt. 
kommst du auch auf den geschmack nach mehr federweg  

das war auch bei mir der grund mir das fritzz zuzulegen .


----------



## sirjohn (25. Februar 2008)

Cube Sting 2008 schrieb:


> du kannst die beiden bikes gar nicht miteinander vergleichen. das sind 2 völlig verschieden Geometrien.
> wenn du sagst auf dem sting sitzt du zu gestreckt, dann sitzt du auf nem ams erst recht gestreckt. wie gesagt ich fahre nen sting sitze nicht gestreckt. habe nen 100 vorbau und nen gekröpften lenker. den sattel habe ich relativ weit hinten.



Folglich heißt das ja dann folgendes an Abstufung von entspannt -> gestreckt:

Stereo -> Sting -> AMS 125 -> AMS Pro

dann frag ich mich aber warum Cube selber das Sting "Die kompromisslos-sportliche Sitzposition, gestreckt mit ordentlicher Sattelüberhöhung " betittelt und das AMS 125 aber in der Bike 5/07 als perfektes AllMountain Bike angeprießen wird??


----------



## patrese993 (25. Februar 2008)

JohannesLo schrieb:


> ...betittelt...


 

on-topic: Ich würde das Sting als komfortables Race-Bike, das 125er als sportliches All-Mountain bezeichnen....

Im Zweifelsfall einfach testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (25. Februar 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> kommst du auch auf den geschmack nach mehr federweg
> das war auch bei mir der grund mir das fritzz zuzulegen .


der geschmack war nie das thema. das gewicht schon eher. shutteln komm fuer mich nicht 
in die tuete und wenn's bergauf zu anstrengent wird macht's runter auch nimmer so spass.
ich denk, ich fahr das stereo jetzt halbwegs aus, aber ich werd den sommer mal schaun, wie
sich was groeberes faehrt....

@JohannesLo:
ich denk von der sitzposition ist das stereo das am wenigsten gestreckeste (seit ich's hab
bin ich von der sitzposition hin und weg...) und damit das gemuetlichste. das mit dem 
runterfahren kommt ganz schnell wenn du mal den trailvirus hast........


----------



## sirjohn (25. Februar 2008)

patrese993 schrieb:


> on-topic: Ich würde das Sting als komfortables Race-Bike, das 125er als sportliches All-Mountain bezeichnen....
> 
> Im Zweifelsfall einfach testen



 top die Erklärung ist mal schon gut und hilft weiter  das mit dem testen hab ich auch schon ausprobiert - jedenfalls wie erwähnt ein Sting was mir auch ganz gut gefallen hat. Nur der schmale Lenker war ne echte Zumutung und somit kam deshalb auch nicht das "real-test-feeling" auf! Wenn ich mir ein Sting zulege dann sicher mit nem gekröpften Lenker!




fatz schrieb:


> @JohannesLo:
> ich denk von der sitzposition ist das stereo das am wenigsten gestreckeste (seit ich's hab
> bin ich von der sitzposition hin und weg...) und damit das gemuetlichste. das mit dem
> runterfahren kommt ganz schnell wenn du mal den trailvirus hast........



ja das mit dem runterfahren hab ich auch schon mitbekommen  und die sitzposition ist erste sahne (als vergleich hab ich noch das erste Scott MC10 da stehen) das war bis jetzt so immer mein referenz Bike - gehört leider meinem Bruder  Aber wie gesagt das Stereo kommt vom Sitzfeeling stark ran. NUR - ich finde dennoch man hockt zu weit über dem Hinterrad und es hat zu starke Wippbewegungen!
Klar kann ichs nicht mit meinem bock harten Rebel Pro vergleichen das bergauf abgeht wie schnitzel aber das Sting war hier doch schon (dank neuem Foxdämpfer) etwas besser!


----------



## Trumpf (25. Februar 2008)

fatz schrieb:


> der geschmack war nie das thema. das gewicht schon eher. shutteln komm fuer mich nicht
> in die tuete und wenn's bergauf zu anstrengent wird macht's runter auch nimmer so spass.
> ich denk, ich fahr das stereo jetzt halbwegs aus, aber ich werd den sommer mal schaun, wie
> sich was groeberes faehrt....



Seh ich genauso.. das mit dem Shutteln.  
Ich hab jetzt, nachdem ich ein paar Wochen den direkten Vergleich zwischen Sting/Fox RP23 und Fritzz/Manitou 4-way auch festgestellt, dass das niedrigere Gewicht des Sting mich einfach nur langsamer ermüden lässt. Ich bin nicht sehr viel schneller bergauf als mit dem Fritzz, aber ich spür eine längere Tour nicht so in den Beinen.
Ich bin gestern 103 Km und 2000 Hm mit dem Fritzz gefahren. Sehr viel Singletrail-Anteil(Westweg) und sehr lange und extrem steile Rampen (220Hm auf ~1.3 Km) dabei. Das ging alles super und Wippen war kein Problem, obwohl ich zur Zeit leichten Druckabfall im Manitou-Dämpfer hab.
Trotzdem muss ich sagen dass der Fox RP23 Dämpfer doch super zum Sting passt und ich damit fast wie mit einem Hardtail fahre.
Aber nach einer so langen Tour mit dem Fritzz tut mir am Tag danach alles weh (Rücken/Genick/Hände). Beim Sting hab ich die Symptome nicht. Also die sehr gemütliche Sitzposition beim Fritzz hat auch seinen Preis.

Fazit: Ich glaub ich brauch noch ein Stereo.


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (25. Februar 2008)

du darfst aber auch nicht vergessen, dass sitzposition lenkerposition vorbaulänge immer individuelle geschmackssachen sind. klar kann ich an nem sting nen 150er vorbau montieren, damit ich dann fast drauf liege, oder wie ich mit nem 100er der absolut angenehm ist. nicht zu viel nicht zu wenig. hab nen 16er sting bin 171 groß und fahre auch mit sattelüberhöhung, klar nicht so viel aber es reicht. also am besten die  bikes alle auf der gleichen strecke probefahren.


----------



## citycobra (25. Februar 2008)

bis jetzt wurde noch sehr wenig zum ams125 gesagt, dann will ich das mal tun. *gg* also ich bin bisher immer nur hardtails gefahren (va 85mm federweg). mein neues ams125 geht den berg defintiv besser rauf als mein altes hardtail (obwohl dieses etwas leichter ist). die sitzposition auf dem ams125 finde ich sehr bequem. man sitzt auf dem teil nicht zu gestreckt und kann die natur um einen herum noch ganz gut bewundern. trotz alledem kann man sich auf dem bike auch sehr gut abducken, wenn es mal schnelle abfahrtspassagen gibt.

das ams125 als "sportliches all-mountain" zu bezeichnen trifft es zu 100 prozent.


----------



## sirjohn (25. Februar 2008)

@citycobra 
danke für dein Beitrag! Hab mich schon fast auf das Sting eingestellt  das einzige was eher für ein Sting spricht ist das es definitiv leichter ist! Wie lang sind deine Touren im Schnitt und ist es dir nicht zu schwer? 
Ansonsten werd ich wahrscheinlich die Woche beim Händler mal beide Probefahren und auch sehn was der preislich will

fehlt nur noch als letztes jemand der bei sich ein Sting und ein 125ger stehen hat 

also lässt sich zusammenfassend sagen:

Sting -> angenehmes Race/Marathon All-Mountain-Fully (mit umgebauten Lenker und Vorbau Alpenx tauglich)

Stereo -> Trail gieriges Enduro All-Mountain-Fully

AMS PRO -> ???? 

AMS 125 -> sportliches All-Mountain-Fully (mit leichten tuningparts fast genau das gleiche wie Sting ;-) )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## citycobra (26. Februar 2008)

meine touren liegen im schnitt bei ca. 50km. fahre allerdings im moment noch ziemlich viel waldautobahn und teileweise auch straße *surrr*.  demnächst wird sich das ganze dann noch ins grobe gelände verschieben, muss allerdings noch etwas an meiner fahrtechnik üben. 

zu schwer ist mir das bike keineswegs. ich spüre es ehrlich gesagt deutlich weniger in den beinen als mein hardtail. ist echt unglaublich.


----------



## sirjohn (29. Februar 2008)

Danke Leute als erstes mal für die Beiträge  

werde mir jetzt entweder ein AMS Pro holen (billiger) oder mein Hardtail neu aufbaun! 
Auf jedenfall werden Bilder übers neue Bike folgen!

Gruß Hannes

__________________________
ps. wer will'n ein Cube Stereo?


----------



## TeamCotopaxi (2. März 2008)

Hi, 
also ich weiss nicht. Bei Fritzz und Sting ist das von Bodo Probst entwickelte Federsystem bestimmt ne tolle sache. Aber der Kunde zahlt doch auch 200-300â¬ mehr dafÃ¼r das es ein sogenannter Fahrwerksguru, Spezialist, was auch immer, entwickelt hat. 
Zudem macht der herkÃ¶mmliche Hinterbau fÃ¼r mich nen steiferen eindruck. 
Jetzt werde ich bestimmt von allen FRITZZies und STINGies bombardiert, "EY BIST WOHL KONSTRUKTEUR ODER!?!" 
ja binn ich! MB Ing.
Als ein Marathonorientierter Fahrer wÃ¼rde ich das AMS PRO nehmen. 
Grund: Preis, Gewicht, kein Dual Trail Control, genug Federweg, und das richtige Bike um auch 100km auf Zeit zu fahren


----------



## sirjohn (2. März 2008)

TeamCotopaxi schrieb:


> Hi,
> also ich weiss nicht. Bei Fritzz und Sting ist das von Bodo Probst entwickelte Federsystem bestimmt ne tolle sache. Aber der Kunde zahlt doch auch 200-300 mehr dafür das es ein sogenannter Fahrwerksguru, Spezialist, was auch immer, entwickelt hat.
> Zudem macht der herkömmliche Hinterbau für mich nen steiferen eindruck.
> Jetzt werde ich bestimmt von allen FRITZZies und STINGies bombardiert, "EY BIST WOHL KONSTRUKTEUR ODER!?!"
> ...


  

Ja das ist genau das was ich nicht nur rein optisch festgestellt hab sondern auch beim einer Probefahren. 
Nur bin ich noch stark am zweifeln ob 100mm vorne ausreichen (hinten 165) und ob es nicht besser wäre eine verstellbare Gabel zu haben!


----------



## Nafets190 (2. März 2008)

JohannesLo schrieb:


> ...Nur bin ich noch stark am zweifeln ob 100mm vorne ausreichen (hinten 165) und ob es nicht besser wäre eine verstellbare Gabel zu haben!



Das AMS Pro hat hinten ebenfalls 100mm Federweg. 165mm ist die Einbaulänge des Dämpfers.


----------



## k-nipser (2. März 2008)

JohannesLo schrieb:


> Ja das ist genau das was ich nicht nur rein optisch festgestellt hab sondern auch beim einer Probefahren.
> Nur bin ich noch stark am zweifeln ob 100mm vorne ausreichen (hinten 165) und ob es nicht besser wäre eine verstellbare Gabel zu haben!




Hi, das AMS Pro hat entweder die FOX F100RLC Gabel mit 100mm oder die Reba U-Turn mit 85-115mm Federweg.  

... hinten sind es auch "nur" 100mm Federweg ...

Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meinem Bike!  ... hab zwar einiges umgebaut, aber
das macht ja auch sau viel Spass  

Grüsse Uwe


----------



## sirjohn (2. März 2008)

Uwe H. schrieb:


> Hi, das AMS Pro hat entweder die FOX F100RLC Gabel mit 100mm oder die Reba U-Turn mit 85-115mm Federweg.
> 
> ... hinten sind es auch "nur" 100mm Federweg ...



 ja ist mir auch mittlerweile bewusst geworden das es hinten 100mm sind - aber danke und das mit der Reba ist mir sowieso klar -> siehe Cube Seite! 
Hätte aber lieber ne Fox-Gabel (Umbau kommt nicht in Frage da Einzelpreis zu teuer!) und mit der 100ter Gabel bin ich am zweifeln ob ich nicht da ab und an an die Grenzen stoße!


----------



## TeamCotopaxi (2. März 2008)

Ja im Du kommst schon an die Grenzen, im vollen Downhill bei 50km/h mit 80kg. Aber ich war zu mir auch Ehrlich bei der Entscheidung. AMS125 oder PRO? Gewicht oder Federweg? Ich brauche ein leichteres Rad den Berg hoch, weil runter kommen Sie alle. Ich schlepp lieber 2 kg weniger Rad mit und verzichte auf die paar mehr millimeter die ich sowieso vielleicht zu 2% genutzt hätte. Wichtiger ist der Wohlfühlfaktor. Setz dich auf das 125, dreh ne Runde und dann im direkten Vergleich auf das PRO. Das ist entscheidender,als paar millimeter hin oder her


----------



## magsegumdiewelt (6. März 2008)

Sag mal , JohannesLo, gibt es bei deinem Händler noch AMS 125 vorrätig ? 
Ich war heute beim Händler des Vertrauens, und der hat behauptet, daß die 125er für 2008 (!) bereits wieder ausverkauft seien.


----------



## BasaltBiker (7. März 2008)

Uwe H. schrieb:


> Hi, das AMS Pro hat entweder die FOX F100RLC Gabel mit 100mm oder die Reba U-Turn mit 85-115mm Federweg.
> 
> ... hinten sind es auch "nur" 100mm Federweg ...
> 
> ...


Hi, dann will ich mich auch mal als " frisch gebackener " AMS PRO Rider mit einbringen. Ich fahre meines jetzt seit Januar 08 und bin sehr zufrieden. Ich bae das Modell mit der REBA U - Turn. Ich stand auch vor der Frage Fox oder Rock Shox ( wegen der vielfach zitierten tollen Funktion der Fox ) aber als ich im Laden dieses geile rote Bike mit roter! Reba Race gesehen habe wars um mich geschehen. Was soll ich sagen ?. Ich schließe mich hier TeamCotopaxi an. Meistens geht´s bergauf und da brauch ich Vortrieb. Am geilsten kommt die U - turn natürlich auf Strecken, die dir bekannt sind. Da kannst du die Farhrweise mit der Verstellung zwischen 85 und 115 mm echt krass beeinflussen. - Zugegeben - auf unbekannten Strecken nervt das geleiere am Drehknopf etwas. Das könnte etwas schneller gehen. Aber die " Eierlegendewollmilchsau " gibts eben immer noch nicht. - keep on biking


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirjohn (7. März 2008)

magsegumdiewelt schrieb:


> Sag mal , JohannesLo, gibt es bei deinem Händler noch AMS 125 vorrätig ?
> Ich war heute beim Händler des Vertrauens, und der hat behauptet, daß die 125er für 2008 (!) bereits wieder ausverkauft seien.



Serns und Morgäään  

@magsegumdiewelt - welche Größe - welche Ausstattung und welche Farbe darfs denn sein?

@BasaltBiker - genau das sind meine Worte und deshalb fällts mir so schwer. Wenn man vor dem geilen roten AMS Pro steht will mans eigentlich gleich mitnehmen!  

_________________
Verkaufe *Cube Stereo*


----------



## TeamCotopaxi (7. März 2008)

Ich verstehe es auch nicht. Hab unteranderem wegen der Lieferzeit, vor 2 Monaten das AMS PRO bestellt und nicht das 125.
Mein Händler hat mit beim PRO  ende April den Liefertermin zugesagt und beim 125 anfang Juni. 
Aus anfang Juni kann aber schnell ende Juli werden. Da ist die Sesson schon fast vorbei. 

Keine Frage die Geometrie ist Super und das Design auch aber CUBE bitte! Lieferzeiten wie ein 911er?
Also beim nächsten mal nicht mehr. Andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter!


----------



## sirjohn (7. März 2008)

TeamCotopaxi schrieb:


> Ich verstehe es auch nicht. Hab unteranderem wegen der Lieferzeit, vor 2 Monaten das AMS PRO bestellt und nicht das 125.
> Mein Händler hat mit beim PRO  ende April den Liefertermin zugesagt und beim 125 anfang Juni.
> Aus anfang Juni kann aber schnell ende Juli werden. Da ist die Sesson schon fast vorbei.
> 
> ...



Ihr seid scheinbar alle beim falschen Händler - meiner hat schon einige 2008er Modelle rumstehen - vom Fritzz bis zum AMS  

sagt mir eure Wünsche und ich schau was sich machen lässt  

_________________
Verkaufe *Cube Stereo*


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (7. März 2008)

bei uns gab es 08er ab dezember vom ams über sting stereo fritzz.
hab meinen stingrahmen anfang dezember mit 3 wochen verspätung gehabt.


----------



## TeamCotopaxi (7. März 2008)

JohannesLo schrieb:


> Ihr seid scheinbar alle beim falschen Händler - meiner hat schon einige 2008er Modelle rumstehen - vom Fritzz bis zum AMS
> 
> sagt mir eure Wünsche und ich schau was sich machen lässt
> 
> Ja scheint so! Was solls? Bestellt hab ich´s und kräftig angezahlt. Jetzt freu ich mich auf den Frühling mit dem neuen Bike.  S´gibt zur richtigen Zeit ein Trainings Motivationsschub.


----------



## BasaltBiker (8. März 2008)

@JohannesLO - Eine Sache noch, die man nicht vergessen sollte  das Ams Pro ist das einzigste Cube Fully und eines der wenigen überhaupt, das Platz für 2 Flaschen im Rahmen bietet. Für mich war das ein wichtiges Kriterium, weil ich auf camel back & Co keinen Bock habe.


----------



## sirjohn (8. März 2008)

Wie geil ist das - ich habs - AMS 125 rot/schwarz K24  

wo ichs herhab -> *Radl Stadl Memmingen* falls jemand noch eins will!  

@ BasaltBiker  hast du mal vollkommen recht! wobei man schon Rahmengröße 20' haben sollte damit auch ne zweite Flasche reinpasst


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (8. März 2008)

na denne, herzlichen glückwunsch zum lang ersehnten bike. stell mal ein paar pics rein.


----------



## citycobra (8. März 2008)

JohannesLo schrieb:


> Wie geil ist das - ich habs - AMS 125 rot/schwarz K24
> 
> wo ichs herhab -> *Radl Stadl Memmingen* falls jemand noch eins will!
> 
> @ BasaltBiker  hast du mal vollkommen recht! wobei man schon Rahmengröße 20' haben sollte damit auch ne zweite Flasche reinpasst



ein exzellenter kauf, kann mich an meinem von den farben her auch nicht satt sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeLocke (8. März 2008)

ich hab auch seit februar ein ams 100 bzw. ams pro bin echt top zufrieden!


----------



## BasaltBiker (8. März 2008)

@JohannesLo  stimmt nicht ganz - ich hab ein 18". Da hab ich mir am Sitzrohr einen geilen Bontrager Carbon Halter " Side Entry " montiert. Da passt dann eine mittelgroße Pulle rein. Die Halter gibts zwar auch aus schnödem Plastik - aber man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts. Wer mehr Info haben will -die Halter gibts bei funcorner.de 15  unter Marktpreis - die Flasche funzt da echt gut rein und raus. Wenn ich mein Bike fertig gepimpt habe stelle ich auch endlich mal ein paar Bilder ein. Keep on Bikin


----------



## TeamCotopaxi (11. März 2008)

So mein Bike ist Testsieger? Bike04/08 mit 124,5 Punkten. Ich freu mich wie ein Schneekönig. Das erleichtert mir auch die Wartezeit.


----------



## F1o (12. März 2008)

Ja hab ich auch grad gelesen, Glückwunsch. Das AMS PRO K24 ist Testsieger und Kauftipp in der aktuellen Bike! Getestet wurden Marathon Fullys bis 2300,- EUR und das AMS hat doch mit deutlichem Abstand wie ich finde gewonnen!


----------



## sirjohn (12. März 2008)

BasaltBiker schrieb:


> Wer mehr Info haben will -die Halter gibts bei funcorner.de 15  unter Marktpreis - die Flasche funzt da echt gut rein und raus.



dein link passt nicht ganz - das führt ins nichts  Dieser müsste passen

http://www.fun-corner.de/

_______________
let's keep rolling rolling


----------



## BasaltBiker (13. März 2008)

dein link passt nicht ganz - das führt ins nichts  Dieser müsste passen

http://www.fun-corner.de/

@JohannesLo .......jep - hast vollkommen Recht. Von unserer ganzen Klug*******rei werde ich schon völlig Banane


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirjohn (13. März 2008)

@BasaltBiker - sag mal passt eigentlich in deinen Carbon-Flaschenhalten auch größere Flaschen wie die *Better Bottle* von Camelbak rein?

gruß hannes


----------



## BasaltBiker (14. März 2008)

sirjohn schrieb:


> @BasaltBiker - sag mal passt eigentlich in deinen Carbon-Flaschenhalten auch größere Flaschen wie die *Better Bottle* von Camelbak rein?
> 
> gruß hannes



@JohannesLo - hm, keine Ahnung. Die Flasche hab ich noch nie gesehen. Macht einen guten Eindruck, das Teil. Wenn ich in der nächsten Zeit eine in die Finger bekomme, kann ich das ja mal checken. Falls nicht musst du deine Touren eben so planen, das öfter mal ein Biergarten  am Weg liegt.    Gruß BasaltBiker


----------



## barbarissima (29. März 2008)

@sirjohn:

möchte mich mal kurz bedanken für den Tip mit dem dem Radl-Stadl!  

Ich habe den Thread die ganze Zeit mitgelesen, weil  ich mich auch nicht recht zwischen dem AMS pro und dem AMS 125 entscheiden konnte. 
Ich bin nach gestrigem Telefongespräch heute 100km die A7 runtergebrettert um beide mal zu testen. Gut, der Test war nicht wirklich repräsentativ, weil das Pro nur mit 18er Rahmen da war und auf dem saß ich zu gestreckt. Aber das 16" AMS 125 passt perfekt und ist in jeder Hinsicht ein Bombenbike! Ich kann mein Glück noch gar nicht fassen, dass das gute Stück jetzt schon bei mir zu Hause steht, und dann noch in schwarz-rot! 
Muss jetzt nur mal sehen, wo ich fahren kann. Die Waldwege sind bei uns zum Teil noch vereist oder total aufgeweicht. Aber da wird sich schon eine Strecke finden!

Gruß, Bärbel


----------



## trek 6500 (3. April 2008)

...die camel flasche passt NICHT in die gängigen flaschenhalter !!!!!!!


----------



## Foxiwave (3. April 2008)

BasaltBiker schrieb:


> @JohannesLO - Eine Sache noch, die man nicht vergessen sollte  das Ams Pro ist das einzigste Cube Fully und eines der wenigen überhaupt, das Platz für 2 Flaschen im Rahmen bietet. Für mich war das ein wichtiges Kriterium, weil ich auf camel back & Co keinen Bock habe.




meine Tochter kriegt das Mädels AMS in 15 Zoll - da ist GAR kein Flaschenhalter dran !

wie hast du deinen montiert an der Sattelstütze ?
Mich wunderts daß sie nichtmal für ne kleine Flasche was vorgesehen haben ..


----------



## BasaltBiker (10. April 2008)

meine Tochter kriegt das Mädels AMS in 15 Zoll - da ist GAR kein Flaschenhalter dran !

wie hast du deinen montiert an der Sattelstütze ?

@ foxiwave

Hallo, wie gesagt - bis 18" Rahmen sind Gewinde für 2 Halter im Rahmen vorgesehen. Am Sitzrohr paßt dann zwar nur eine kleine rein, die sich aber mit einem "Side - Entry" Halter ( da kannst du die Flasche seitlich herausnehmen anstatt sie nach oben harausziehen zu müssen ) gut entnehmen läßt. Ab 20" passen normale Flaschen, aber da üerde ich auch einen Side Entry Halter empfehlen. Das bei den kleinen Rahmen keine Halter passen ist blöd  - aber vielleicht kannst du es ja mit einem Halter, den man am Lenker montiert ( gesehen im Rose Katalog ) versuchen, Das ist für Kinder in der Bedienung gar nicht schlecht - Gruß BasaltBiker


----------

